# nForce2 lan-schnitstelle unter SuSE 9.0 konfiguerieren ?



## luggi (11. Februar 2004)

Hi, ich hab mir eben mal die Computerbild gekauft und dann auch gleich mal suse 9.0 installiert, funktionierte auch alles ganz gut, aber jetzt stehe ich vor einem Problem.

Nach der Installation des Treibers hat er schonmal eine Netzwerkkarte erkannt, aber im Kontrollzentrum (Yast 2) wir mir unter "Netzwerkkarten" jetzt "andere (nicht erkannt" als Karte angezeigt, ich kann die karte zwar konfigurieren, weis aber leider nicht wie...

Wäre ganz nett, wenn mir jemand von euch helfen würde 

Danke

Lucas


----------



## Thomas Kuse (12. Februar 2004)

Bei mir funktioniert für die onboard-Lan Schnittstelle nur der "Reversed engineered nforce lan driver". Bloss...gibt es den für SUSE 9.0 schon?
Ich kompile den in meinen 2.6.2 Kernel hinein und schon funktioniert er


----------



## rohar (24. März 2004)

> "Netzwerkkarten" jetzt "andere (nicht erkannt" als Karte angezeigt, ich kann die karte zwar konfigurieren, weis aber leider nicht wie...



Falls das Problem noch aktuell ist.....

Ich nehme an, Du hast den Treiber schon von Nvidia gezogen?

Falls nicht:  ==>  http://www.nvidia.de/object/linux_nforce_1.0-0261_de

Nvidia_nforce-1.0-0261.suse90.i586.rpm

Hinweise zur Installation: http://www.nvidia.de/docs/IO/4625/ReleaseNotes_de.html

Vor dem Installieren des Treibers musst Du noch  die Kernel-source...... installieren (längerer download,. weil nicht auf CD), die zu Deinem Kernel gehört.

Du musst dann in Yast2 als Treiber(?)  manuell *nvnet* angeben. In der Zeile unter dem Listenfeld (Bin gerade leider unter Win, kann's Dir deshalb nicht genauer sagen).

HTH, Roland


----------

